# New Spoiler Photos



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

My Thunderblue (or just TBlue) sporting a new rear spoiler.
Rear:
Top down








Top up








Side:
Down








Up








Going up:








Others:
















Enjoy. Installed by a VW dealer.

_Modified by gdevitry at 5:06 PM 1-27-2007_


_Modified by gdevitry at 5:07 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Where did you find it, and how much for the spoiler and install?


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (GWMotley)*

no, thank you, not really well integrated to the car (base junctions not aligned with taillights), too much "tuning" look, no thanks, but better try something than nothing ...


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (GWMotley)*

Found it on eBay $250 (including shipping). The install was $75 but the body shop said that he saw that one again, he'd charge more (needed to remove the tail lights on the lid... for a nice install and no holes showing). So $325 total.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gdevitry)*

Greg,
Very nice accent and well done. Love that color combo too!








Bruce


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (bougy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bougy* »_no, thank you, not really well integrated to the car (base junctions not aligned with taillights), too much "tuning" look, no thanks, but better try something than nothing ...

I'm with bougy here in that I do not LOVE it... i like it, and i agree its cool you tried it .. but its not fitting for my taste. Personally, I'd like to see something that just bulges/extends the existing lines of the car without any rough edges. But again, its cool... just not for us. You got a good deal on it too, not a bad price. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Shaka)*









ouf, I'm not the only one ... thx


----------



## chon.com (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (bougy)*

There is alot of crap ontop of the inside of the trunk as it is. Very Bad idea to put any spoiler on there! Besides it doesnt line up at all! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Besides no Tech has ever said to you that it might be a bad idea? I know I have a couple of friends that are VW techs and they said as well as the sales people to not mount a spoiler on the trunk EVER!!!!!


_Modified by chon.com at 8:34 PM 1-28-2007_


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (chon.com)*

My apologises for my post here, I just took it off, I was just trying to do some joke image ... very sorry, won't do ...

























_Modified by bougy at 11:16 AM 1-30-2007_


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gdevitry)*

Obviously, some like it and others don't. To each his/her own. Personally, I think it looks pretty sharp. Nice match on the color, too. Enjoy it!


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (smith46)*

Thanks, Greg. This is the last thread that I'll be starting. I thought this was a place to share and troubleshoot (not shoot off).
To the others... ...
My spoiler was installed by VW techs... no complaints about placing on a truck lid (where are all the other coupes/sedans placing their spoilers... duh). My wife has a G6 (not a convert.) with a spoiler on its trunk...
IMHO: Also, the 'wires' are not IN the trunk lid but under the trunk lid (99% sure, otherwise, you'd have to replace the whole lid if the SAT antenna went bad). AND the wiring diagram shows a different location from where the bolts were attached.








The newer version uses tape? and not bolts.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gdevitry)*

Hey Greg... Don't let them grind you down, or persuade you that it's not worth posting. Some people like it, some don't and some people just have strong opinions... As I used to tell my father it's your opinion, not mine







.. (Actually I think I was said when I want your opinion I'll give it to you, but that's a different story....







)
Personally I'm not sure I like it, If I did anything I'd want something more much closer to the Highway Concept, but that my opinion.. 
I've seem similar discussion on the 3.2 Vs the 2.0T. I went for the 3.2 (primarily based on my opinion of long term reliability of turbo engines, and that just my opinion). 
Even if we don't agree on the spoiler we agree on the exterior and interior color. 

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 3:08 PM 1-29-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 4:18 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_Thanks, Greg. This is the last thread that I'll be starting. I thought this was a place to share and troubleshoot (not shoot off). 

Greg,
Please continue to post and share your ideas. I think it is great whenever someone decides to give their Eos more personality and individuality. Ideas come from ideas of others. However, you do bring up an important point. Some of us could use a little more tact. Perhaps for some, words are getting lost in the translation. Unfortunately some are a little more brave with their opinions when they can hide behind a computer screen. If you would not make the comment in person to a friend, you should not be making it to your friends here.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (flheat)*

Yeah, us ThunderBlue / Moonrock grey guys need to stick togehter


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (mark_d_drake)*

Greg,
You keep right on, some of us are ok








You just have the same problem as Mark, wrong colour, Island Grey/Deep Red all the way!
John


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (GurnyGub)*

Ah, there you go rubbing in the fact that we couldn't order "lipstick" red over here even if we wanted too


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't start me on my lipstick again!


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Greg,
Please continue to post and share your ideas. I think it is great whenever someone decides to give their Eos more personality and individuality. Ideas come from ideas of others. However, you do bring up an important point. Some of us could use a little more tact. Perhaps for some, words are getting lost in the translation. Unfortunately some are a little more brave with their opinions when they can hide behind a computer screen. If you would not make the comment in person to a friend, you should not be making it to your friends here.

Greg: Congratulations on trying out something interesting; I hope it is working out for you. My opinion is that the spoiler looks horrible! But then I don't like the look of any spoiler, so my opinion is 100% irrelevant. I would hope you feel that the opinion of others (good and bad) is 99% irrelevant - as long as you like it and those you want to impress (if any) like it, then you should be happy.
But this isn't a place for anyone to hide - from opinions anyways. You didn't ask a question about the spoiler, you just posted some (very nice) pictures. Kinda like standing on a soapbox saying, "Look at me". Some people looked. Some liked the change, some didn't. No one said, "What idiot did that?" or "That is the smartest person I've ever met." I'm guessing most/all people would appreciate the effort to add the spoiler. But there's no reason to hold a comment saying, "That doesn't look good for my tastes." unless the original post suggested opinions weren't necessary.
As for the idea that you shouldn't make the comment here if you wouldn't mention it to a friend, the collorary is not true. Just because you might share it with a friend (who you may know well, be speaking with in person, etc.) doesn't mean you should share it here (where people don't know each other and might not read it the same way). I've already broken that rule by writing this note, but...apparently I have time to kill and people to annoy. And some people who have a relationship with their friends where one can freely criticize, should not assume their "friends" here share that philosophy. Still...public forums are not a place for personal affirmation. Tact is in the eye of the poster...but is interpreted by those who read the post.
Just wanted to say, "Nice try" but I got sidetact'd.







Hope you keep sharing your experience with us. If not...our loss, not yours. I am interested in further comments about the risks to the roof - your last comment makes good sense to me.
(FWIW - not much - my good friend presses the phone button on my steering wheel every time he's in the car, shouting "Computer" in a terrible Scottish accent. (Think Star Trek IV.) Apparently the lack of Bluetooth in a car puts it on par with Fred Flintstone's car from the Stone Age. With friends like that....)


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
But this isn't a place for anyone to hide - from opinions anyways.


I am not asking anyone to hide their opinions. I am implying people may be more bold in making statements through the computer than if they were making them eye-to-eye; therefore, use the same judgement you would use for in-person conversation.

_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
No one said, "What idiot did that?" or "That is the smartest person I've ever met." 


Just as bad: "when you'll burn the spoiler, light the fire with the pinstripes too ... " There's a way of stating your opinion tactfully.


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_ But there's no reason to hold a comment saying, "That doesn't look good for my tastes." unless the original post suggested opinions weren't necessary.


Agreed! That's tactfully stated.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (flheat)*

Have to say, I hadn't posted my opinions on here because I wasn't impressed with some of the previous replies.
Have some people got no tact? Constructive criticism would be a lot better than harsh comments.
If I get 20's on my car, I know some will hate it, but I hope that I don't get comments that put me off coming on this site and posting.
Good on yer greg for having the balls to try something new. Keep posting.
Dave


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (swordfish1)*

ooops, I realise I didn't had tact on that one, so with my apologies again, I modified it ... like :
"My apologises for my post here, I just took it off, I was just trying to do some joke image ... very sorry, won't do ...

Modified by bougy at 11:16 AM 1-30-2007
"
And as I said, bravo to have tried something new ... that's it


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gdevitry)*

Hi Everyone:
Thanks to all for being so gracious about sorting out any misunderstandings or hurt feelings that may have arising as a result of comments posted earlier.
If I may offer everyone a suggestion regarding comments about modifications - this being something we learned in the Phaeton forum: From time to time you will see a modification that you don't like. For example only, perhaps an Eos with flame stickers down each side, a gun-rack where the roof used to be, and spinner hubcaps. If you don't like the look of the modification, please don't post to the thread! Just leave it alone. *Silence speaks volumes *- in fact, if someone posts a picture of an awful looking modification, and after two or three days you can see that 200 people have viewed it and no-one has posted a reply, you can almost hear the laughter in the background if you listen closely enough.
Greg, I am not suggesting there is anything wrong with your spoiler - I only wrote the above paragraph because of some of the comments made earlier. I did look at your photos when you first posted them - it appears that the mounting points of your spoiler are well clear of the antennas and sensors. The only thought I can add about spoilers is strictly an engineering one - you will need to be careful that the spoiler is not too heavy, lest the additional weight confuse the safety systems in the roof control mechanism. For this same reason, it would probably not be a good idea to try mounting a luggage rack (in the manner of a Triumph TR4) on the rear deck of an Eos.
Michael


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_
If I get 20's on my car, I know some will hate it, but I hope that I don't get comments that put me off coming on this site and posting.


(Would have sent Dave an IM, but my browser is being stupid)








Just saw your post about someone and their new spoiler. The comment that caught my eye was however, about 20" wheels. Have you explored the feasability of putting 20's on your Eos? I know the Highway 1 used 20"x8" Mille Miglia's, but finding an 8" width is not very common. I was thinking of going with 20"x8.5" wheels. Just wondered what you had to say about this and if you'd asked an installer if 20's would work. Thanks !


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (neweosowner)*

I gave this thread a skip the first time through because I've not seen a spoiler yet that I thought complimented the lines of the Eos, but now I think I might add this to the fray.
This is not Romper Room. This is the interwebnets. If you are afraid of what people might say about your post/picture/daughters birthmark, for craps sake don't post it/them. No body is going to hold their tongue when there's no recourse to flapping it. Why you would expect the same is beyond me. I would like to be clear here that I would much prefer a civil discourse on these boards, but if you are offended by what people say in this public forum, where irony, and humor can be completely lost, and English is not necessarily the first language, you really ought to do a more thorough job looking for Romper Room.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gdevitry)*

hey, you said that the spoiler uses tape and not bolts-- does this mean that it is easily reversible?
(by the _next owner_, if any)
I guess removal would probably take off some paint? That seems reasonably reversible.
I don't think it looks horrible by any means, and looks well matched, although I too would prefer the low lip like the Highway 1. But for my VWs I try to only make easily reversible modifications, so that they could be turned back to stock without non-original bodywork, welding etc. (even with those I never plan to sell, like my Ghia)
So I feel OK doing subtle changes, retrofits, to lights and accessories, but would never cut my dash for a bigger radio (not needed in the Eos, but a problem in my Ghia)
Congratulations! It looks well done. Is it "only" for style, or do you think it is giving any down pressure? (for those _fast_ curves!)
William
PS. I have wanted full-flow oil filtering for my Ghia, but was told that I should not drill-and-tap the original #s engine, and all of the in-and-put through the pump methods get engineering criticism. I'm a nut, so...I wait and look for partial filter Fram cannisters. But even some other aircooled fanatics laugh when I tell that I put my mileage logs into a spreadsheet.






















PPS. hey Michael, there have been a bunch of views of my "birthday of your Eos" post, and no replies--







I was telling myself it was because "its late on a weekend"


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

Greg,
For some reason my previous message didn't get posted. Awesome spoiler. Thanks for posting. With your information and "concerns" from other posters I contacted Spolier Solutions about possibly modifying the spoiler to follow the lines of the tail light better. 
They were very receptive about the suggestions and will contact me this week after talking to the molding department. He also wanted to visit a VW showroom. If they can fix the mold or modify the spoiler after injection then they will consider it. He was also interested in the Eos Forum since that's where the business and design suggestions were coming from. 
I'll keep everyone posted.
Jack


----------



## Mercboyz (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (PanEuropean)*

Nevermind, its not worth the reply.


_Modified by Shaka at 5:38 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_Thanks, Greg. This is the last thread that I'll be starting. I thought this was a place to share and troubleshoot (not shoot off).


I know all the users over at http://www.vweosclub.com would be very interested in this as there is a thread about it. No flames either.
Looks nice IMO. How can you dog OEM looking parts installed by the dealer (yes I know it is not Votex part but ebay).


_Modified by rare at 3:38 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_This is not Romper Room. This is the interwebnets. If you are afraid of what people might say about your post/picture/daughters birthmark, for craps sake don't post it/them. No body is going to hold their tongue when there's no recourse to flapping it. Why you would expect the same is beyond me. I would like to be clear here that I would much prefer a civil discourse on these boards, but if you are offended by what people say in this public forum, where irony, and humor can be completely lost, and English is not necessarily the first language, you really ought to do a more thorough job looking for Romper Room.

You said it, you post on here and you open your self up to insult. If you are not prepared to get insulted and derided you shouldn't post. Big tough world out there...







I disagree. Manners maketh the man. There is no quicker way for a forum to fall apart and become a ghost town than for it to become home to people who are rude and insulting to others, or seek to justify why that should be acceptable. Being rude is simply being rude. This is a good place to be, let's not let standards slip.
Now, spoilers. I have always thought that the Eos would look better with a small upward lip at the rear, rather than being rounded down. You can compare the look of the Eos to the Passat and see how the two, very similar rear ends receive different treatment.
It is encouraging to hear that a manufacturer may be taking on board the outcome of some of these opinions and who knows, maybe we might end up with a real beauty. If so, I hope it comes to the UK!
I do take heed of concerns about adding a spoiler, however. I assume the G6 comes standard with a spoiler, or at least has a factory option (not a car sold in the UK, so not familiar). If this is so, then this will have been taken into account when designing the motors etc. that operate the moving parts. The weight of any additional spoiler added to the Eos must be taken into consideration and, if VW say that their tolerances are too tight, then it is perhaps an area to be left alone. Perhaps their are analogies to be drawn between this and the fitting of a roof module which operates when the car is in motion. Hate for someone to miss out on a warranty claim because VW say you shouldn't fit one (have they said that? Does anyone know?) I don't think we can take a VW dealer fitting a part as being a confirmation that it is okay, after all, how many VW dealers don't seem to know about lubricating Eos seals


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (Gadgeteer1066)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gadgeteer1066* »_I have always thought that the Eos would look better with a small upward lip at the rear, rather than being rounded down. You can compare the look of the Eos to the Passat and see how the two, very similar rear ends receive different treatment.

Yes, I agree. I think the Eos would benefit from a little more definition between the top and back of the trunk. There are some rear angles where the lines wash out, which makes the car look a bit blobby.
IMO, this is what makes the Highway 1 spoiler work. It provides that extra bit of definition without overpowering the subtle lines of the car. But I have thought that just curving the upper edge like the Passat or the old 3 series might work even better. It only needs to be enough to create a bit of shadow there.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_If you are afraid of what people might say about your post ... don't post it/them. Nobody is going to hold their tongue when there's no recourse to flapping it...

Hi Giles:
Er, I'm not so sure I agree with you there. Your observation might be true for some other forums - the forums that are frequented by the under 25 crowd especially - but I don't want to see that kind of atmosphere here in the Eos forum, and I will take whatever action I need to as moderator to prevent the forum from degenerating that way.
There are bound to be posts by individuals showing certain modifications, options, styling things that don't appeal to others - for example, spoilers, wings, lowering the car, and "Urban" modifications - but let's be sure that we make space for everyone to get along here.
Like I said once before in an earlier post on this same thread (just look a little higher up):  *If you don't like the look of the modification, please don't post to the thread! Just leave it alone.*  This means: If you don't like someone else's taste in modifications, hold your tongue and don't post to the thread. If someone finds that they can't hold their tongue and posts nothing but personal criticism of about someone else's project, I'll delete the post, plain and simple.
Michael


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

It looks pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's certainly bigger than the *tiny* spoiler they put on the Highway 1.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

I'm not sure that the design intent of that little thing on the back of the Highway 1 Eos is that it be interpreted as a 'spoiler', in the conventional sense of a spoiler being something that affects airflow.
I think that what the designers have done in the photo above is simply give the Eos a different 'edge' to the bend in the trunk lid. Instead of being a smooth, rounded bend, they have given the bend a sharp edge, they have broken the trunk lid into two surfaces - a flat one on the top, and a vertical one at the back, rather than having one surface with a visible transition. It has the same effect as the sharp crease that runs along the body side (through the gas cap).
I don't mind the look of the Highway 1 car because that tiny little strip is not trying to suggest that it "is something that, functionally, it ain't". In other words, it's a styling change only (sharp edge vs. round edge), it's not attempting to imitate a spoiler.
I think that once you get into putting visual things on the car that are 'fake', so to speak, like large exhaust tips that suggest a 4 inch pipe, or spoilers that suggest that they make some kind of airflow improvement, or power domes on the roof that suggest there is a Holley 6 pack underneath, then you run the risk of making an error. In the final analysis, the car has to look honest.
Strictly my personal opinion, of course.


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design*

Michael, 
you are right, spoilers are supposed to do something to affect airflow and very often on high performance cars you can see this in action, especially some of the speed activated ones. 
The less of a super car, the less of a 'need' for the spoiler. That said, there is often an aesthetic appeal in a well styled spoiler. No, it wont change the performance of the car, but it just looks good and the best look like they should always have been there. (I suppose the name 'spoiler' sticks because no one differentiates between performance and aesthetics). Sometimes the manufacturers build them in and sometimes after market people help change what the original designers had in mind. I tend to think that less is more when it comes to body styling and the Highway 1 is a subtle touch.
Oh, and talking of subtle, sadly, there are others that you see that are so large that you wonder whether they should be attached to a solid rocket booster rather than a car!

It is quite hard to tell from the Highway 1 Eos pics what that spoiler/lip looks like from all the angles. But, from what I can see, I like it. As I said before, I think the Eos would have done better to have followed the styling of the Passat at the rear and gone for a slight upward edged lip.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design (Gadgeteer1066)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gadgeteer1066* »_It is quite hard to tell from the Highway 1 Eos pics what that spoiler/lip looks like from all the angles.

Here's another shot that is probably its best angle:








There are more photos in the Vortex gallery. It looks like it's not very visible from the sides.


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design (flubber)*

Can we get our hands on the highway 1 spoiler? I like it!


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design (flubber)*

Thanks Joe,
I had googled for images, but I think that one is the best representation. The pics are all great works of art, but just don't let you get in and see the detail. I do like it though.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_Can we get our hands on the highway 1 spoiler? I like it!

Is this spoiler made by ABT Tuning in Germany?
They only _sell_ on the German--language section, but it seems like there should be a way to buy from them, maybe through partners.
I like the Highway 1 spoiler too, and ABT's body kits look good on their site.
William


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design (kghia)*

http://www.abtpower.co.uk/vw.asp?strMake=VW
This link is to a UK (English version) of ABT.


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

click here
ABT Germany, but an english version, plus some very interesting body parts, including a close up of their rear 'spoiler' - and no its not the same as Highway 1


_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:18 AM 3-27-2007_


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (Gadgeteer1066)*









My first attempt at submitting a pic. Hmmmm has it worked


----------



## EOSinthesun (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (mark_d_drake)*

I totally agree that people are much braver behind the PC screen. For example, I belong to the German VW forum (I'm originally from Germany) and after I posted a photo of my EOS which is metallic beige with wheat interior, you should've heard the negative and nasty comments "old fart's car, would stay at a dealership in Germany indefinitely, horrible color," etc., etc. 
Incidentally, I love black cars but I live in the desert of CA so a light colored car is best.


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (EOSinthesun)*

I want to properly see a wheat beige in the metal, only sighting was a brief passing on the road, gone too quickly. 
My last car was a Mercedes in Travertine Beige and it was spectacular. Lowered sports suspension, good looking alloys, the sloping Merc sports grille at the front, just looked amazing. When I came to sell it, I walked out with the dealer and across to my car, glistening in the sunlight, and he just went 'wow'. There was no way they weren't going to give me a good price. In fact, before I left, a couple of the back room people were over checking it out and wanting to know how much.
I bet the wheat beige works the same way in the sun. Any pics?
As for forums, at least in here we are fairly insulated from the other, more extreme rantings and name calling found elsewhere


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (Gadgeteer1066)*

http://galeri.milliyet.com.tr/...0.jpg This was the best I could find


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (andythai)*

Need to see it with the sun shining down on it, clear blue skies, warm haze in the air........... well that rules out the UK then


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (Gadgeteer1066)*

Norman hi, give me a couple of days and ill take a pic of one.the vw test drive car in Larnaca is the wheat beige and believe me ill give you all the sun and blue skies you ever dreamed of..........Andy


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (andythai)*

It is ok. But I'd be ok without it too.
Why did you blank out the "sport" badge in the pics? Or more importantly, put them on in the first place? From a Beetle, no?
I am pretty familar with Lancaster, PA. I grew up in York. Maybe I will see your car driving around at some point.


----------



## Mike_NewBrunswick (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey there,
My two cents: I don't usually like spoilers, especially after-market, but I have to say that I thought this one looked really nice. It definitely adds something. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## misseos (May 18, 2007)

*Re: New Spoiler Photos (gdevitry)*

Hi ! 
it's a Spoiler ABT ?
thank you
val


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Gadgeteer1066)*

Love this ABT spoiler (just a little better than the one I already got). I would like to see the 
installation instructions and where the holes have to be drilled. 
Jack


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (jdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdl* »_Love this ABT spoiler (just a little better than the one I already got). I would like to see the 
installation instructions and where the holes have to be drilled. 
Jack

I should be able to fill you in on that info. My ABT spoiler should be arriving on my door step this week. Ill be posting pics and info when it arrives.


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Thanks!!!


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just wanted to post some pix of the JE Design rear spoiler. I truly love how it accentuates the subtle lines on the trunk surface as it jogs-up where the lines converge. It was installed with no drilling and does not affect the speed or functionality of the roof opening.
Rear spoiler taken @ an angle








Rear shot at an angle








Oblique rear shot, straight on








Detail shot of smoked tail-light and spoiler


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design (flubber)*

Spolier-wise, this is as far as I would go. Its subtle and yet there.

_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
Here's another shot that is probably its best angle:








There are more photos in the Vortex gallery. It looks like it's not very visible from the sides.


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

Grafixx101
any chance of some better outdoor pics?
sorry but its hard to make them out
love the smoked lights too
where are they from
also price of both items would be appreciated
cheers


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Grafixx101,
All I can say is.......WOW!








Car looks Very nice!
You said it was installed with NO drilling. ..What is it using? some type of super adhesive automotive double-sided tape?....Wonder if my ABT spoiler will be the same.


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_Grafixx101,

You said it was installed with NO drilling. ..What is it using? some type of super adhesive automotive double-sided tape?....Wonder if my ABT spoiler will be the same.

I had a spoiler put on my EOS by my VW dealer ... not as fancy as the ABT but I'm happy. Got it through EBay. Dealer was reluctant to drill holes, for fear it would create a leak problem, so he roughed up both surfaces, used epoxy and clamped the pieces together for an hour. I've had it for several months with no problems. Dealer charged one hour of labour ... worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*

Hello. I'll get some daytime pix taken soon. Weekends have been a little hectic and finding a "photo friendly" spot in L.A. is .... well, challenging. Thanks for the comments


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Grafixx... 
Looks like we're neighbors!. 
If you see a wheat beige Eos, its most likely me!!! ;P


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Gadgeteer1066)*

I too like the Highway One spoiler, and the ABT spoiler perhaps second
(or just the Eos plain is nice too







)
That said, at my service I saw an Eos for sale at the dealership with a spoiler already on it! (and a black Eos too!)
After talking with them, it is from somewhere local, and not an official VW option. Still, here are some pictures...
View of spoiler from the rear








View of spoiler from the side








View of spoiler from the front looking back (note: you can see the edge of the white adhesive pad underneath from this view)








View of the sticker, showing that they charge $599








(I know, they add "experience"--can't judge it on cost of materials







)








I told them that the enthusiasts were looking for something more subtle, like a low "lip", and they showed me this Jetta.
Unfortunately, the lip curves upward :







and looks odd to me.








They told me that they get their spoilers from Aero Wing, somewhere local, but I left the card in the Eos (I can give the info if anybody is amazed by these spoilers, but unless a call yields lower spoilers then I am going to pass on these myself)
William


_Modified by kghia at 3:03 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*

Looks like the spoiler in the first picture is the one they sell on ebay. I think somebody proudly posted pictures of their installed ebay spoiler and got flamed quite a bit....


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Pinstripe*

Gotta love the damned pinstriping...

_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I too like the Highway One spoiler, and the ABT spoiler perhaps second
(or just the Eos plain is nice too







)
That said, at my service I saw an Eos for sale at the dealership with a spoiler already on it! (and a black Eos too!)
After talking with them, it is from somewhere local, and not an official VW option. Still, here are some pictures...
View of spoiler from the side








.
.
.
They told me that they get their spoilers from Aero Wing, somewhere local, but I left the card in the Eos (I can give the info if anybody is amazed by these spoilers, but unless a call yields lower spoilers then I am going to pass on these myself)
William

_Modified by kghia at 3:03 PM 6-7-2007_



_Modified by liquid stereo at 7:49 AM 6-8-2007_


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

worst attempt at a spoiler yet!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Pinstripe (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Gotta love the damned pinstriping...

yeah, the dealer is pinstriping ALL of their new VWs before the buyer gets a chance to choose.
My pinstripe was peeling a little at the back, and they told me to just rub and press it down better. Several inches peeled off later, and I made them fix it (because they charged me $99 on the sticker!!)
They said "all pinstripe are this way, the tape sometimes just needs to be pressed down". My reply was something like "*No*, they aren't all like that-- good pinstripes are _painted on_"
Pinstripes are an easy cheap way for them to inflate their profits. I probably wouldn't have gotten it, but since I paid I'm leaving it on _my_ Eos for now.
The only cute part of it-- there is a VW logo inline of the stripe just in front of the door, about the size of a nickel.
But not only is the spoiler too high for my tastes, you can see the white edge of the adhesive when looking at the front edge (front=front of car)
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_Here's another shot that is probably its best angle:


has anybody seen a good photo that shows if the Highway One Eos actually has a *separate* spoiler? It look like it would really look *best* only if it were an _integrated part of a redesigned trunk lid_
I think that may be the only way you wouldn't see a gap, or the edge of the adhesive, etc.
William


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_has anybody seen a good photo that shows if the Highway One Eos actually has a *separate* spoiler?

I've seen a couple of photos that make it look like the spoiler sticks up a little above the top of the trunk, as with an L-shaped join, but it could just be the lighting. The available photos aren't clear enough.
It's definitely a separate piece, though. There's an article out there on how it was made, and they talked about fabricating the spoiler out of a piece of aluminum.

_Quote »_It look like it would really look *best* only if it were an _integrated part of a redesigned trunk lid_
I think that may be the only way you wouldn't see a gap, or the edge of the adhesive, etc.

I think a good body shop can make an added spoiler look integral, but it would involve fitting and repainting that would end up being expensive. The Highway 1 was a show car, so that wasn't an issue. I think an integrated lip of some kind would be the way to go on a production car, though, and then it could be even more subtle than the Highway 1 spoiler.
If Walter daSilva (former Audi design lead) remains head of VW Design through the first Eos refresh, it will be interesting to see what he does with the car. I think a couple of simple tweaks to the front and the trunk could make some nice improvements to an already nice car.


_Modified by flubber at 5:38 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: spoiler / rear end design (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
If Walter daSilva (former Audi design lead) remains head of VW Design through the first Eos refresh, it will be interesting to see what he does with the car. I think a couple of simple tweaks to the front and the trunk could make some nice improvements to an already nice car.

I think you are right on all counts ....... good looking now, but could be better. Personally, I think the rear looks a little too "bunty". I recognize the issue of storing the top is a challenge, but maybe something could be done to streamline and visually lengthen the rear. I have added a spoiler, but more needs to be done. Cheers!


----------

